# MP3 Daily Deal



## BTackitt

The MP3 Daily Deal for 99c is:


full album of 22 songs


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Wow! I didn't even know Amazon _had_ a daily deal for mp3s. I've been checking their daily deals on ebooks -- and also their _monthly_ deals on ebooks. Thanks for posting this. I don't know how I missed it! 

Another good way to find specials from Amazon is to subscribe to the Facebook page for Amazon mp3s (at facebook.com/amazonmp3 ). I've probably gotten more than a dozen mp3s for free, just by taking advantage of the free offers that they keep posting on Facebook!


----------



## Hadou

99 cents for 22 songs of Ol' Blue Eyes?  Sign me up.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm all over that... 99¢, what a deal!


----------



## BTackitt

And today's deal is POP music
 For $2.99 18 songs not sold separately.


----------



## BTackitt

today, we have 11 albums @ 99c each.. 50 classical songs on each album. & 3 albums also at 99c, but not 50 songs
Page at amazon listing all albums:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=tsm_1_fb_s_dm_m8gkd0?ie=UTF8&docId=1000818971

    
     

And not 50 songs:


----------



## BTackitt

Not daily deal, but I also found these at 99c ea
 

and this one -100 songs- for $1.99


----------



## Toby

I've been kicking myself for missing the Sinatra deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I picked up the Frank Sinatra when you posted about it.  Thanks for starting this thread, BT!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This is a good thread idea.  But for today, I have grabbed so many of their previous 99 greatest albums on sale that I don't need more classical albums!


----------



## Me and My Kindle

I found another great deal. There's a whole _album_ of Philip Glass's greatest hits available for free - all 21 tracks! (Just click on the image below...)

​


----------



## BTackitt

Today's daily deal is The Doors' L.A. Woman (40th Anniversary) 21 song for $2.99


----------



## Steph H

Thanks for starting the thread, BT.  I wish I'd gotten in on the Sinatra deal... *sigh*


----------



## Steph H

Today's Daily Deal is _Under the Table and Dreaming_ by Dave Matthews Band, for $2.99. I've always liked them but never gotten any albums, and it has one of my favorite of their songs ("What Would You Say", the first I ever heard), so I'm getting it.


----------



## JimC1946

The August 9 "50 Best" deal is still on. I got the _50 Best Classical Music in the Movies_. It's got some great stuff on it.


----------



## BTackitt

Sorry, I was out of town yesterday and most of today for a funeral. Today's MP3 Daily Deal is:


----------



## marianneg

I'm strangely addicted to those 50 best/99 most essential classical albums. They are frequently on sale for under $5, sometimes even $.99. I already listened to a lot of classical, so I'm actually buying duplicates of a lot of pieces, but it's cool to have a whole album to turn to based on my mood.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

marianneg said:


> I'm strangely addicted to those 50 best/99 most essential classical albums. They are frequently on sale for under $5, sometimes even $.99. I already listened to a lot of classical, so I'm actually buying duplicates of a lot of pieces, but it's cool to have a whole album to turn to based on my mood.


Music really does affect my mood, I use this idea somewhat in reverse. I first noticed it years ago when I would sometimes get stuck in traffic in my car, and I realized that after awhile listening to Meatloaf or other hard charging rock, I was gritting my teeth with impatience and practically leaning forward into the windshield. I found when I tuned to a classical or light jazz station I could handle sluggish traffic much better! Now I use that sort of trick fairly regularly.


----------



## BTackitt

Today's $2.99 deal is:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Sorry, I was out of town yesterday and most of today for a funeral. Today's MP3 Daily Deal is:


Dang! Sorry I missed this one...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Today's mp3 deal of the day is 25 songs for $2.99


Dangit, I already bought it almost a year ago, and I paid more than $2.99......


----------



## Rie142

BTackitt said:


> Today's mp3 deal of the day is 25 songs for $2.99
> 
> 
> Dangit, I already bought it almost a year ago, and I paid more than $2.99......


Me too.  However it is good music


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Today's mp3 deal of the day is 25 songs for $2.99
> 
> 
> Dangit, I already bought it almost a year ago, and I paid more than $2.99......


I almost bought it last year but didn't. Yay! This makes up for missing the Eagles.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

i have both the eagles one and the monkees one on CD.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have all the original recordings on LP.  

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I bought it back in May of last year when it was one of their five dollar albums for the month.  Enjoying it for over a year is worth the couple of extra dollars!


----------



## BTackitt

$3.99


----------



## BTackitt

OK. This is not a daily deal, but.. I did a jungle-search for mp3s in the 0.00 price range.
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&field-price=0-0&page=1&rh=n%3A163856011
Is the result.
If you look on the left side of the screen this takes you to, you can see 356 free albums, and 23 thousand songs... all free... I will be spending the rest of my night looking at/listening to music.

I hope this helps others too.


----------



## BTackitt

$3.99 for a jazz album. 7 songs, but an hour's worth of music.


----------



## BTackitt

Maroon 5, 12 songs $3.99


----------



## BTackitt

Today's MP3 deal of the day is Electric Light Orchestra 20 songs $3.99


----------



## readingril

For those who like to listen to music on their e-reader while they read....

Quote:
Free Voucher Worth $3 Off Any MP3 Album ($5.99 or Greater) from Amazon MP3

From indie bands to country heroes, there's something for everyone on Amazon MP3. Shop from a vast selection of albums -- and play your music right away on your Kindle Fire, computer, or mobile device. Plus, with Amazon Cloud Player, you can access your music wherever you are, whenever you want it. Add to your music collection -- and do it at a discount -- with today's sweet-sounding deal from Amazon MP3.

The Details

Free voucher worth $3 off any MP3 album ($5.99 or more)
Catalog has over 20 million songs
Enjoy music on your iPhone or iPad using Amazon's new Cloud Player app
Search by genre, price, release date, and more

What You Need to Know

Voucher will expire if not used towards the purchase of an MP3 album on Amazon MP3 by September 2, 2012
Voucher is valid for a $3 discount off the price of any one MP3 album $5.99 or greater; customer will be responsible for payment to Amazon.com for final price of MP3 album after discount, plus applicable taxes
Available only to U.S. customers
Limit 1 voucher per customer
Voucher can only be used to purchase an MP3 album from Amazon MP3 and is not redeemable for any other types of merchandise sold at Amazon.com
You may need to have, or download from Amazon, MP3 software in order to purchase certain Amazon MP3 products
Offer is not transferable, not exchangeable and has no cash value
Amazon.com account with valid credit card required to get this voucher
Voucher is available for use immediately after purchase

Note you have to get the voucher right away, but then you have until Sept 2 to use it.

Although it says it's available until midnight (US Pacific time) August 20, there is a limited number of vouchers and they go FAST!

Link here:

http://local.amazon.com/national/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Atunah

BTackitt said:


> Today's MP3 deal of the day is Electric Light Orchestra 20 songs $3.99


I love ELO, but a Best Off without Twilight? 

And that $3 voucher comes handy, I have a few albums in my wishlist I was waiting for a price drop.


----------



## panji12

Very interesting offer. I'll check how much the price offered. Am I also able to buy it or not.


----------



## BTackitt

I doubt you will be able to get it if you live in Jakarta. It is a USA National deal.


----------



## BTackitt

$3.99 for 11 songs


----------



## BTackitt

$3.99 /11 songs Paul Simon Graceland:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Awesome.  Love that album.  Off to one-click.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Awesome. Love that album. Off to one-click.


Me too!!!

Thanks so much for posting these MP3 deals, BTackitt! I've purchased several.


----------



## BTackitt

Today's was a no-brainer for me too.:
$3.99 for


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, D'oh....if it's not clear, it's a collection of EJ's number one hits.  Here's the list:

  1. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
  2. Bennie And The Jets	
  3. Daniel	Elton John 
  4. Crocodile Rock	
  5. Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds	
  6. Philadelphia Freedom	
  7. Island Girl	
  8. Don't Go Breaking My Heart	
  9. Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word	
10. Sacrifice	
11. Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me	
12. Can You Feel The Love Tonight	
13. Your Song	
14. Tiny Dancer	Elton John 
15. Rocket Man (I Think It's Going To Be A Long Long Time)	
16. Candle In The Wind
17. Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting	

Off to one-click.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Check carefully on the Elton John album, they had this marked down previously, and I already have it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Check carefully on the Elton John album, they had this marked down previously, and I already have it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


i don't have this particular one, but i do have all the songs on it....


----------



## intinst

Bad part about checking this one out, I also spotted a Van Halen album for $5 that I didn't have.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Bad part about checking this one out, I also spotted a Van Halen album for $5 that I didn't have.


Van Halen? Somehow that's not what I pictured for you.


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, D'oh....if it's not clear, it's a collection of EJ's number one hits. Here's the list:
> 
> 11. Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me
> 12. Can You Feel The Love Tonight


Note that these two songs are not available on the MP3 version, only the CD/album version.

I don't have this particular album, but I have a double-disc greatest hits album that has all the songs except "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds", and have that song on another album, so I'm skipping this deal. If I didn't already have that hits album, though, this is a great value even without those two songs listed above.

Makes me want to listen to the albums I have, though, it's been awhile...


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> Van Halen? Somehow that's not what I pictured for you.


My music tastes are rather eclectic, ranging from Ferrante & Teicher, Frank Sinatra and Bing Crosby through Patsy Cline, Toby Keith, Taylor Swift and Luke Bryan along with ZZ Top, ELO, Chicago, Stevie Ray Vaughn, B.B. King on to Pink, Rob Zombie and some Nine Inch Nails, With many stops in between them all.


----------



## sebat

Looks like I've missed out on some good deals.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> My music tastes are rather eclectic, ranging from Ferrante & Teicher, Frank Sinatra and Bing Crosby through Patsy Cline, Toby Keith, Taylor Swift and Luke Bryan along with ZZ Top, ELO, Chicago, Stevie Ray Vaughn, B.B. King on to Pink, Rob Zombie and some Nine Inch Nails, With many stops in between them all.


I range from classical to heavy metal, i'm not one to throw stones. Just showing my ignorance.


----------



## crebel

Steph H said:


> Note that these two songs are not available on the MP3 version, only the CD/album version.
> 
> I don't have this particular album, but I have a double-disc greatest hits album that has all the songs except "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds", and have that song on another album, so I'm skipping this deal. If I didn't already have that hits album, though, this is a great value even without those two songs listed above.
> 
> Makes me want to listen to the albums I have, though, it's been awhile...


Both Don't Let the Sun and Can You Feel the Love are included in the Mp3 I just downloaded.


----------



## Steph H

crebel said:


> Both Don't Let the Sun and Can You Feel the Love are included in the Mp3 I just downloaded.


Oh, I must've misread. I guess "album only" meant they weren't available as singles, as opposed to not available on the MP3 version. D'oh!

Don't mind me, my brain wanders around on its own sometimes....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Oh, I must've misread. I guess "album only" meant they weren't available as singles, as opposed to not available on the MP3 version. D'oh!
> 
> Don't mind me, my brain wanders around on its own sometimes....


And I was just going to thank you for pointing that out, Steph. 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks for posting these. This is a dangerous thread for me. I've bought now almost more albums than I have in my lifetime.   This is so much fun! I love listening to the music while reading on my Fire. I also bought a Josh Groban album MP3 with the discount listed here. Then, I remembered 1 of his songs that I would love to have, so bought another of his albums with the song that I really loved. Of course, I love anything he sings.


----------



## BTackitt

Redlight King's "Something for the Pain" 11 songs $3.99


----------



## BTackitt

and just in case anyone has missed these:
1000 albums @$5/ea
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=bt_atcg_mine_cta?_encoding=UTF8&ie=UTF8&node=2384464011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0MZ0FP9BK2BZ6DGTDD28&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1391578822&pf_rd_i=163856011

yes I have definitely picked up some of them myself.


----------



## JimC1946

Toby said:


> Thanks for posting these. This is a dangerous thread for me. I've bought now almost more albums than I have in my lifetime.


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## BTackitt

R. Kelly's Write me Back 

12 songs $3.99


----------



## rmcclannen

A good place to check this daily deal and a bunch of others is froomb.com.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Or go to Amazon. Or just come here and see what it is. 

And, remember, if you buy via the link _here_, KindleBoards gets a small amount that helps keep server plugged in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate when the server gets unplugged....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate when the server gets unplugged....
> 
> Betsy


The server got unplugged at the Diner I patronise and it was awful. I told the manager that if he wants to use robot waitresses, they should at least be battery powered and not depend on some flimsy cord.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> The server got unplugged at the Diner I patronise and it was awful. I told the manager that if he wants to use robot waitresses, they should at least be battery powered and not depend on some flimsy cord.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BTackitt

18 Songs by Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers $3.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aarghh make them stop!!!!


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Meh, this was one I easily skipped.. I can't stand Tom Petty's voice... makes my skin crawl.


----------



## BTackitt

Stevie Wonder 21 songs $3.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh...please stop!  

You're up early, BT!

off to see which songs....

Edit:  You can't really read it in the album thumbnail, but this is called "The Definitive Collection."

  1. Fingertips, Part 2 
  2. Uptight (Everything's Alright) 
  3. Hey Love 
  4. I Was Made To Love Her 
  5. For Once In My Life 
  6. My Cherie Amour 
  7. Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I'm Yours) 
  8. You Are The Sunshine Of My Life 
  9. Superstition 
10. Higher Ground	
11. Living For The City	
12. You Haven't Done Nothin' 
13. Boogie On Reggae Woman 
14. I Wish 
15. Sir Duke 
16. Master Blaster (Jammin') 
17. That Girl 
18. Do I Do
19. I Just Called To Say I Love You
20. Overjoyed	
21. Part-Time Lover	

I'm afraid I might have to get this one....

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh...please stop!
> 
> You're up early, BT!


wait, you're complaining about someone being up early? and someone enabling other people to buy things?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> wait, you're complaining about someone being up early? and someone enabling other people to buy things?


I think it was a comment bout being up early, not a complaint. 

And yes, there was a complaint about the enabling...not sure if it was directed at BT or Amazon, though....

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it was a comment bout being up early, not a complaint.


okay, fine....



Betsy the Quilter said:


> And yes, there was a complaint about the enabling...not sure if it was directed at BT or Amazon, though....
> 
> Betsy


okay, fine..


----------



## BTackitt

Dallas meet today.. we live a cou0ple hours away.


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Dallas meet today.. we live a cou0ple hours away.


*sob* can we do a go to meeting webex?


----------



## Pickett

THANK YOU for the Stevie Wonder MP3  info!! I have had my eye on this album for a long time because my music students in school LOVED Sir Duke!  They were always asking to sing it and especially loved it when I would play the Stevie Wonder version from this same cd. Now I can play and dance to it in my own home any time I want!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pickett said:


> THANK YOU for the Stevie Wonder MP3 info!! I have had my eye on this album for a long time because my music students in school LOVED Sir Duke! They were always asking to sing it and especially loved it when I would play the Stevie Wonder version from this same cd. Now I can play and dance to it in my own home any time I want!


Yay, Pickett!!! BTackitt's thread is one of my favorites!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Pink Flloyd's Wish you were Here album is $3.99 today.


Only 5 songs, but 45 minutes worth of music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Only 5 songs, but 45 minutes worth of music.


  That sounds right...


----------



## Steph H

Oooh, I was gonna jump all over Pink Floyd....until I checked my music folder and realized I did, in fact, already have this one.   Gets hard to remember exactly when you have a ton of music; I knew I had some Pink Floyd, just not which ones.


----------



## BTackitt

today brings us CCR's "Chronicle: 20 Greatest Hits" For $3.99


Marnaish, the whole point of listing them here is, not sending people away from these boards, and using the affiliate links to give back to the boards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, and to make it convenient for all the folks who hang out here.    Like me.


Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I like this thread. I even put a bookmark in my browser bar. I been good so far, almost.  

Now that I got my cloud player set up to go on my Google TV, I let 'er rip through the stereo speakers. 

I always have to check first on the CD shelf as hubby has a lot of classic rock albums already.


----------



## KBoards Admin

BTackitt said:


> today brings us CCR's "Chronicle: 20 Greatest Hits" For $3.99


I'd be all of this one, if I didn't already own it! Thanks for posting these, BTackitt!


----------



## CegAbq

BTackitt said:


> today brings us CCR's "Chronicle: 20 Greatest Hits" For $3.99


Have most of these on LP, but very nice to get them all in digital format!


----------



## BTackitt

Exiliados en la Bahía: Lo mejor de Maná (Sencilla)
(the best of Mana)
Total Length: 1:07:35
Genres:
Latin Music
Pop
[


----------



## BTackitt

MercyMe's 10 song album "The Hurt and the Healer" $3.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not familiar with them...

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not familiar with them...
> 
> Betsy


that's what previewing is for.


----------



## BTackitt

BTW, if someone else wouldn't mind linking these M-F I'd appreciate it. I have to leave for school by 6:30am and trying to remember to hop on here and link these is getting harder. Otherwise I think it will have to wait til I get home, sometime between 3 & 7pm depending on the day. Taking 18 units makes for long days.


----------



## BTackitt

MercyMe is kinda Christian Rock. My DS#2 likes them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> MercyMe is kinda Christian Rock. My DS#2 likes them.


Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> BTW, if someone else wouldn't mind linking these M-F I'd appreciate it. I have to leave for school by 6:30am and trying to remember to hop on here and link these is getting harder. Otherwise I think it will have to wait til I get home, sometime between 3 & 7pm depending on the day. Taking 18 units makes for long days.


Hopefully someone will step up to help, as we do appreciate this thread... My plate is kind of full; I'm doing the Kindle Daily Deal and the App of the Day for the forum and the blog as well as tweeting and posting on FB every morning...and then there's moderating. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

$1.99 today. Appears to be part of a series of recordings of works by the great classical composers. They're actually all $1.99.

This one has 100 "Supreme Classical Masterpieces" by Mozart, although that's a a bit misleading as they seem to be counting each different movement of a work as one 'piece'. Still. . . . .lots of Mozart. . . .too many notes!


----------



## Linjeakel

For intinst and anyone else having problems actually _finding_ the MP3 Daily Deal - it's on the main Amazon MP3 store page, at the top left.


----------



## Atunah

And I was looking on the right, like the book of the day. Duh. 

So today's deal is


$3.99


----------



## intinst

Atunah said:


> *And I was looking on the right, like the book of the day. Duh. *
> 
> So today's deal is
> 
> 
> $3.99


Me too! Double duh!


----------



## BTackitt

ok, I dunno what's up... Can't find a daily deal today at all, but they have a new set of 100 albums for $5. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=bt_atcg_mine_mm?ie=UTF8&docId=1000371251&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=07WQ6VFBMTEG2P1638A9&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1393995802&pf_rd_i=163856011

These are for the Month of Sept.

Picking one to post for today, this is a monthly deal, not daily deal:

16 songs, 1 hour 16 minutes


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh good. It's not just me.  I went to look and couldn't find it either!


----------



## BTackitt

Hmm. No MP# daily deal again today. Alternate Deal of the Day
66 must-have Spanish Guitar Masterpieces $2.99

almost 4 hours of music.

Or, to make it book centric:
Classical Music for the Reader: Great Masterpieces for the Dedicated Reader $1.99

2 hours 13 minutes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Might be the MP3 daily special ended with the month of August.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One of the reviewers of Classical Music for Readers recommends this one, part of the series that Ann mentioned earlier:





Ann in Arlington said:


> $1.99 today. Appears to be part of a series of recordings of works by the great classical composers. They're actually all $1.99.
> 
> This one has 100 "Supreme Classical Masterpieces" by Mozart, although that's a a bit misleading as they seem to be counting each different movement of a work as one 'piece'. Still. . . . .lots of Mozart. . . .too many notes!


$1.99

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Anne Murray 10 song $3.69


----------



## BTackitt

Bill Cosby: 200 MPH $3.99
I grew up listening to these as LPs. Love Cosby.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Bill Cosby: 200 MPH $3.99
> I grew up listening to these as LPs. Love Cosby.


omigawd....love Cosby!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I didn't see the Cosby album on the entry page to the MP3 store, but happily bought it through the link here!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I just got it. I love Cosby. I wish it were longer album, though.


----------



## BTackitt

The 99 Most Essential Gregorian Chants $4.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, tthere's 99 essential ones?    I like Gregorian chants, but a little goes a long way....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

IIIIIIII . . . . . . . . . . . .betchaIcanbeatchainagameof Do-mi-nos. . . . . . .



IIIIIII. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .betcha caaaaaa-aaaant.


----------



## BTackitt

Ann in Arlington said:


> IIIIIIII . . . . . . . . . . . .betchaIcanbeatchainagameof Do-mi-nos. . . . . . .
> 
> IIIIIII. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .betcha caaaaaa-aaaant.


Haahhahhahahhahahhaha


----------



## Ann in Arlington

17 years of Catholic education provides a unique perspective.


----------



## Atunah

I listened to the samples and I started smelling frankincense. Talk about flashbacks. 

Why the heck do I feel so guilty now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, for the record, as a musician, chant is actually pretty hard to do really well. . . .takes a lot of group rehearsal to all change words at the exact same time so that it's not just a garbled mess.  'Course most of this is in Latin which most folks won't know what they're saying anyway.  Still, the harmonies can be very relaxing. . . . .though, as Betsy says. . . . a little goes kind of a long way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, for the record, as a musician, chant is actually pretty hard to do really well. . . .takes a lot of group rehearsal to all change words at the exact same time so that it's not just a garbled mess. 'Course most of this is in Latin which most folks won't know what they're saying anyway. Still, the harmonies can be very relaxing. . . . .though, as Betsy says. . . . a little goes kind of a long way.


 

I love Gregorian chant. I have a CD with, like 20 songs on it? I liked it so much I bought a second CD. That was too much....99 of them blows my mind....

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

It looks as if it might be only 13 chants but with each section/track counted separately. (Similar to counting each movement on the Mozart one earlier.)


----------



## BTackitt

Well, there is also Gregorian Christmas album for $0.99... 49 songs, almost 2 hours.


----------



## BTackitt

Night Visions [+digital booklet] By Imagine Dragon is $5 this week.


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> IIIIIIII . . . . . . . . . . . .betchaIcanbeatchainagameof Do-mi-nos. . . . . . .
> 
> IIIIIII. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .betcha caaaaaa-aaaant.


I read this yesterday in my email (notify on the thread) but never made it here to the thread....this still makes me laugh....


----------



## BTackitt

Here We Go Again: Celebrating The Genius Of Ray Charles $4.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Here We Go Again: Celebrating The Genius Of Ray Charles $4.99


Hmmm....covers of Ray Charles songs. Like the cover artists...

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ

Free Amazon $5 MP3 credit! Sign up here https://www.scottbrand.com/secure/registration/signup? and then click here https://www.scottbrand.com/offer/amazon. It takes about two minutes. Free music!


----------



## D/W

Thank you, Stephanie!

The $5 MP3 credit from Scott Products expires on January 31, 2013. To sign up, they ask for an email address, password, name, date of birth, and zipcode. You can opt out of their offer emails at signup. Once you get the credit code on the next screen, if you don't feel comfortable following the link to Amazon there, you can enter it on any Amazon MP3 product page where it says "Redeem a gift card or promotion code & view balance" (under the Buy button).

I sure have had a lot of MP3 credits in the last few months! Free music is _fun!_


----------



## CegAbq

THANK YOU Stephanie & DreamWeaver! That's an awesome deal. I definitely have an MP3 wishlist.


----------



## Steph H

Thanks Stephanie from another Stephanie!   MP3 credits are *always* good....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> Thanks Stephanie from another Stephanie!  *MP3 credits are *always* good*....


Then you should know that you can get $3 MP3 credit when you buy certain kindle accessories. For the new devices for sure, not sure about accessories for the current keyboard/DX.


----------



## D/W

There's also an Amazon promotion right now that gives a $2 MP3 credit for purchase of certain music players. I recently bought a SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip and was credited $2 for MP3s when it was shipped.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Stephanie for the link to get the MP3 credit. 

Whoever invented captcha must die. Die a long and slow death.   When I finally got one I could read, I forgot to check 
the agree to somathings *headdesk*

Now I got some mp3s to get.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Whoever invented captcha must die. Die a long and slow death.  When I finally got one I could read, I forgot to check the agree to somathings *headdesk*


I so totally agree. It took me many tries on this as well - and I too forgot to check the agree & had to start all over


----------



## BTackitt

Meatloaf Bat out of Hell $5


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Meatloaf Bat out of Hell $5


my cd of this is still good.....


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> Then you should know that you can get $3 MP3 credit when you buy certain kindle accessories. For the new devices for sure, not sure about accessories for the current keyboard/DX.


Oh yes, I saw that with the cover I'm getting for the PW. But the credit doesn't come until the accessory ships, which makes sense. So I must wait for that one (and don't need any other accessories right now). Le sigh.


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> Meatloaf Bat out of Hell $5





telracs said:


> my cd of this is still good.....


Ours wasn't.. only the first 2 songs we playable.. so DH was glad I picked this up today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I picked up Bat Out of Hell with the credit Dreamweaver/Stephanie told us about.  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, me too.


----------



## BTackitt

Soundtrack to Disney's CARS. 20 songs $4.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really like this, but I already have it in digital...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

WARNING EXPLICIT CONTENT!
George Carlin $4.95


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I got this one.  Can't get enough of old George, even if not everything he did was awesome.


----------



## BTackitt

$4.99 for


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now that cover just makes me smile!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

and aristocats is 3.61.  i can't link from here....


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> and aristocats is 3.61. i can't link from here....


Here you go.


----------



## BTackitt

crebel said:


> Here you go.


Are there really only 6 songs in the Aristocats? wow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We are si-a-me-ese if you ple-ease.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> We are si-a-me-ese if you ple-ease.


we are siamese if you don't please....


----------



## BTackitt

Theatre is Evil (explicit) By Amanda Palmer and the Grand Theft Orchestra is $5 this week.
(alternative rock)


----------



## BTackitt

Deluxe: Greatest hits of Patsy Cline. 25 songs for $3.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Deluxe: Greatest hits of Patsy Cline. 25 songs for $3.99


OK, hubby will like this one and I love Patsy Cline, too. Got it!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

Just downloaded this one.  Thanks for the heads up, BT!


----------



## Toby

Me too. I had considered getting 1 of her albums earlier with a discount. This is a sweet deal with 25 songs.


----------



## BTackitt

Today we have 40 hymns for $1.99


----------



## BTackitt

100 meditation classics for $1.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

How''s your headache, BT?

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

much better today, as are the sore back muscles that caused it.


----------



## Toby

Wow, that's a lot of songs! This looks more like relaxing, slow beat music. Good to have in the background for reading. Thanks! I grabbed that & another album of meditation with nature sounds for .99 by David ?


----------



## BTackitt

Sleep Music and Music for Deep Sleep with Nature Sounds and Relaxing Sounds of Nature. Instrumental New Age Music for Sleeping and Deep Sleep. Baby Sleep Music, Sounds for Sleep Solutions
4 hours of music, $3.96
only 3 reviews atm, but all 3 are 5-star.



alternative: non-classical/sleepy music:

Darius Rucker: Charleston, SC 1966 $4.99 for 13 country songs.


----------



## BTackitt

If you like Bob Dylan, Amazon is celebrating 50 years of his music with a bunch of $5 albums here

Alright, I tried and tried, but I do NOT get how to make a nifty link off of the word HERE so you don't have to see all that ugliness of the link.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Looking at your code. . . .you've put the whole link in twice. Delete everything after the close bracket (]) starting with the second http up to the [ on the [/url]. Replace it with the word HERE and you should be good to go. . . .I'll come back and check and if you've not had a chance to fix it, I will. . .then you can study it for next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!

Love Bob Dylan (He was from Hibbing, by the way, my Mom's home town...though he was born in Duluth, so they claim him, too) and I had $5 in MP3 credits, so I bought the Greatest Hits album... (blue cover) which I also own in vinyl.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

wow, even the new one is 5 dollars.....


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Quick question, where can I find out the amount of MP3 credit I have in my Account?


----------



## telracs

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Quick question, where can I find out the amount of MP3 credit I have in my Account?


click on an MP3 album....
then click on redeem a gift card.
it shows the breakdown of your GC accounts.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

telracs, Thank you very much.  I knew it was easy, just couldn't remember how to do it.


----------



## telracs

B-Kay 1325 said:


> telracs, Thank you very much. I knew it was easy, just couldn't remember how to do it.


welcome. i couldn't remember for a sec, but i went in and did it, so...


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I decided to get the same album since I didn't know which 1 to get. I am making up now for all the music albums that I never bought growing up, very quickly, thanks to this thread.


----------



## BTackitt

30 Songs $3.99
Dream a Little
Sleepy songs for little ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Awwww....cute bear.


Betsy


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> 30 Songs $3.99
> Dream a Little
> Sleepy songs for little ones.


awwww..... "i will hug him, and squeeze him and call him george...."


----------



## BTackitt

P!NK's new album: The Truth About Love is $5 this week only.


And her M!ssundaztood album is also $5


----------



## BTackitt

The Legend of Johnny Cash $4.99

21 songs, little over an hour.

Sorry I'm so late with this, was a LONG day at school.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> The Legend of Johnny Cash $4.99
> 
> 21 songs, little over an hour.
> 
> Sorry I'm so late with this, was a LONG day at school.


Sorry, BT, I've been on the run all day or I would have done it! I was just looking at that one...

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have all the original recordings on LP.
> 
> Betsy


my sister had the albums. i went right to CDs when i started buying music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> my sister had the albums. i went right to CDs when i started buying music.


Wow, you're a little behind reading the forum, aren't you? About a month?  I had to go back to see what I was referring to... Unfortunately, if I had waited to buy CDs, I would have had to wait until I was out of college and working full time for five years before buying any music. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, you're a little behind reading the forum, aren't you? About a month?  I had to go back to see what I was referring to... Unfortunately, if I had waited to buy CDs, I would have had to wait until I was out of college and working full time for five years before buying any music.
> 
> Betsy


I have no clue why that post of yours was the last one i saw today.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> my sister had the albums. i went right to CDs when i started buying music.


I made a bad decision, it was eight-tracks for me to start! When I shifted to LPs, I stuck to them far too late, and refused to go to CDs till I was forced to. And then I was a bit slow going to MP3s. Despite being an avid user of new technology on smart phones and ereaders, I am a stick in the mud about media!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> I have no clue why that post of yours was the last one i saw today.....


There have been times if I didn't go to a thread for awhile when the first "new" post for me would be one at the bottom of a page, and I'd think that was the last one. At least once I responded to such a post when there were several posts after it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> There have been times if I didn't go to a thread for awhile when the first "new" post for me would be one at the bottom of a page, and I'd think that was the last one. At least once I responded to such a post when there were several posts after it!


but telracs posted in this thread last on Sep 18th...very strange goings on... 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Ok today we're going with a little more expensive, $5.99 for over 2 hours
For the Definative Vince Guaraldi (AKA the guy who did Snoopy's music)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. I got that one.  It has a bunch of the Peanuts music. . . . .and I had some MP3 credit just sitting there.


----------



## Steph H

I bought that yesterday and almost posted it...


----------



## Me and My Kindle

I love Vince Guaraldi! What's great about that music is you never get tired of it. It reminds me of being a kid, which its cheerful, energertic melodies and a positive overall jazz vibe.

If you buy the _Charlie Brown Christmas_ album, you even get some unreleased bonus Christmas tracks that he'd recorded for the special, but which were never used!


----------



## BTackitt

$5.99 for 22 songs
This is one my DH & kids will love.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I play most video games with the sound off...so it wouldn't mean anything to me.  But it sounds like a good one for fans!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I guess they're better now, but when The Boy was a young'un, it seemed the sound track was a 3 or 4 minute loop that just kept going and going. . .and not very good, either.  It would drive me crazy so I made him play with earphones on or the sound off.


----------



## BTackitt

Classical Masterpieces as heard in Thrillers $4.19
One song from a movie for each year 1990-2010

1. Swan Lake Suite, Op. 20: Scéne: Moderato (State of Grace - 1990) 
2. Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14, "Episode de la vie d'un artiste": V. Songe d'une nuit du sabbat (Dream of a Witches' Sabbath) (Sleeping With the Enemy - 1991) 
3. Concerto No. 2 in E Major for Violin and Strings, BWV 1042: I. Allegro (Sneakers - 1992) 
4. Concerto in D Minor for Oboe and Strings, Op. 1: II. Adagio (The Firm - 1993) 
5. Concerto No. 21 in C Major for Piano and Orchestra, K. 467: II. Andante ("Elvira Madigan") (Silent Fall - 1994) 
6. Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068: Air (Seven - 1995) 
7. Requiem, K. 626: Lacrimosa dies illa (Primal Fear - 1996) 
8. Suite Bergamasque, L 75: Clair de lune (The Game - 1997) 
9. Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 43 (Ronin - 199 
10. Piano Quintet in A Major, D. 667, "The Trout": II. Andante (The Sixth Sense - 1999) 
11. The Four Seasons (Le quattro stagioni), Op. 8 - Violin Concerto No. 4 in F Minor, RV 297, "Winter" (L'inverno): II. Largo (What Lies Beneath - 2000) 
12. The Blue Danube (Waltz), Op. 314 (Battle Royal - 2001) 
13. A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 61: I. Scherzo (Red Dragon - 2001) 
14. The Four Seasons (Le quattro stagioni), Op. 8 - Violin Concerto No. 3 in F Major, RV 293, "Autumn" (L'autunno): I. Ballo e canto de villanelli: Allegro (Old Boy - 2003) 
15. Préludes, Op. 28: No. 6 in B Minor: Lento assai (Man on Fire - 2004) 
16. Divertimento for Strings in B-Flat Major, K. 137, "Salzburg Symphony No. 2": II. Presto (Batman Begins - 2005) 
17. Symphony No. 9 in E Minor, Op. 95, "From the New World": Largo (The Departed - 2006) 
18. Symphony No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 67, "Fate": Allegro con brio (Disturbia - 2007) 
19. String Quartet No. 13 in A Minor, D. 804, "Rosamunde": II. Andante (The Dark Knight - 200 
20. The Planets, Op. 32: Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity (Knowing - 2009) 
21. Requiem, Op. 48: VII. In Paradisum (Salt - 2010)


----------



## HappyGuy

Man, I need to get out more often; I've seen only two of the movies listed above.


----------



## BTackitt

A pair of albums today: $4.29 each
Deluxe: Moulin Rouge, Volume 1 & Volume 2
 

Note: Not from the movie I don't think.


----------



## BTackitt

And (according to Amazon) for this week only
$5 will get you GREEN DAY :UNO!


----------



## BTackitt

15 patriotic songs for $4.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The album cover says "American Dreams," the page says "America the Beautiful." And I'm not sure I would consider all the songs "patriotic" or even particularly about America, LOL! But a great collection of songs; not sure how good the specific versions are...

1. The Star Spangled Banner Various Artists, American Brass Band 2:34	
2. The Washington Post Various Artists, Parade & Symphony Orchestra, Bedros Papazian 2:31	
3. When The Saints Come Marching In	Various Artists, The Original Dixieland Stompers 3:29	
4. America (My Country Tis Of Thee)	Various Artists, The Original Dixieland Stompers 2:02	
5. Snappy Various Artists, The Original Dixieland Stompers 2:00	
6. Amazing Grace Various Artists, Tony Anderson Orchestra 2:59
7. St. Louis blues Various Artists, Tony Anderson Orchestra 3:16
8. The Liberty Bell March Various Artists, Parade & Symphony Orchestra, Bedros Papazian 3:39	
9. Take Me Out To The Ball Game	Various Artists, Parade & Symphony Orchestra, Bedros Papazian 1:05
10. Swanee Various Artists, Parade & Symphony Orchestra, Bedros Papazian 2:31	
11. Semper Fideles March Various Artists, Parade & Symphony Orchestra, Bedros Papazian 2:43
12. Dixie Various Artists, Parade & Symphony Orchestra, Bedros Papazian 2:20	
13. Stars & Stripes Forever Various Artists, Parade & Symphony Orchestra, Bedros Papazian 3:43
14. Yellow Rose Of Texas Various Artists, Piano Nights 2:25	
15. America, The Beautiful Various Artists, Piano Nights 2:42

Snappy? I never even heard of it... Amazing Grace? Swanee? And Dixie is sort of borderline for this child of Northerners, but I'll give it to 'em  I'll give them "Take Me Out to the Ball Game" because it IS the great American pasttime. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Never heard of 'Snappy' but the others are, at least, American. . . . . 

But I already have an album of Sousa marches and patriotic stuff by the various service bands -- and, in my opinion, nobody does 'em better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Never heard of 'Snappy' but the others are, at least, American. . . . .
> 
> But I already have an album of Sousa marches and patriotic stuff by the various service bands -- and, in my opinion, nobody does 'em better.


Snappy is apparently Dixieland....but I'm not familiar with it by name...perhaps if I heard it.

The service bands have great musicians; I know several.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

okay, i just sampled all the songs, and i'll be passing....  these are all instrumentals and a couple of them just sound odd.


----------



## BTackitt

Wide Open Spaces by the Dixie Chicks is $5.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oooh....hubby likes the Dixie Chicks...

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

BTackitt said:


> And (according to Amazon) for this week only
> $5 will get you GREEN DAY :UNO!


Thanks. Grabbed this one.


----------



## Toby

Got it & it's $5.00.


----------



## BTackitt

Best of Kansas. 12 songs $5.


----------



## BTackitt

10 Tops: 1958

$5.99

NOT original artists, so sample to see if you like the versions.


----------



## BTackitt

To set the mood for Halloween:
The 99 Darkest Pieces of Classical Music for $3.99


And for FREE we have:
Music from the Motion Picture:
Unpleasantville


----------



## HappyGuy

Just a suggestion ... mods, maybe this thread should be treated like the free book thread; a new thread each month. Just a thought.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's BT's thread--we'll leave it up to her.    She can certainly start a new thread every month.  Note, however, that you can click on the "new" indicator in the thread to go right to the newest offerings in the thread without paging.  That's what I do.

A reason not to do so is that it would mean folks who bookmark it or ask to be notified on it would have to change it every month.

There are several reasons we change the other threads every month; the main reason for the Free thread being monthly is that free books come and go off of free frequently, and even a month shelf life means there are books in the thread that are no longer free.  As it is, we do get confusion from new members about books no longer being free.

In other threads, with multiple people posting to it, we would get multiple reports of the same book when the threads were long, because people wouldn't page through more than a couple pages.  The shorter threads are easier to check if someone's also posted a book.

Just some insight as to why the other threads are monthly.


----------



## BTackitt

I don't really see a need for a new thread every month on this. It's not really a long thread, and like Betsy says, having to change bookmarks every month can be a PITA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What you could do, BT, is do what we do with the "So what are you reading?" threads--change it yearly.  So each thread is a kind of time capsule for the year....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

This week's MP3 deal is Chris Rene's new album "I'm Right Here" and it's $5.
genre: Pop


----------



## StephanieJ

If y'all still get special offers on your Kindles there is one right now for free $5 MP3 credit!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

StephanieJ said:


> If y'all still get special offers on your Kindles there is one right now for free $5 MP3 credit!


Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Excellent, thanks for the alert, fellow Stephanie!  I have an album I want to buy and that will just about cover it. I should be getting a $3 credit for buying the cover for the Kindle Paperwhite, too; there was a deal for getting $3 for buying a Kindle accessory, but it wouldn't be credited until the cover shipped, which it did yesterday. Not sure how long until the credit though.


----------



## CegAbq

StephanieJ - thanks for that heads up. (I've lent my Touch to a friend to read some books on it that I have - so I just emailed her telling her to check & email me the offer   )


----------



## Mandykins

You are awesome! I had to refresh my special offers a couple of times but it finally came up. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BTackitt

October has a new list of $5 albums  Here

Including another Bill Cosby album:


I LOVE "Chocolate Cake for Breakfast" from this album.


----------



## mooshie78

StephanieJ said:


> If y'all still get special offers on your Kindles there is one right now for free $5 MP3 credit!


Definitely a nice first special offer on my new PW.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! It didn't show up on the screen, so I checked out the SO's, & found it, & clicked on it tonight.


----------



## BTackitt

The Everly Brothers 55 Essential tracks for $6.99 a savings of $41.96


just over 2 hours of the Everly Brothers' music.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon has some coupons on specific albums 20-30% off

Here

OMG I got the darn jumbo link to work correctly! I feel AWESOME! (only took me 4 years of being a member to do it right.)


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Amazon has some coupons on specific albums 20-30% off
> 
> Here
> 
> OMG I got the darn jumbo link to work correctly! I feel AWESOME! (only took me 4 years of being a member to do it right.)


congrats, twin.
*hands btackitt a pumpkin spice caramel ghiardelli square*


----------



## BTackitt

ok. hmm. Yesterday's album post seems to have been lost in the ether.. and today I am a bit late. Had an exam to take this morning.

Today, Synthetica By Metric
Price: $5.99 Album Savings: $7.10 compared to buying all songs


----------



## HappyGuy

May I offer this as an alternative? Perhaps not a Daily Deal, but still a good deal this day.


----------



## D/W

Speaking of Celtic... Voyage II by Celtic Thunder is only $5.00. It's one of the selections in Amazon's current 100 Albums for $5 promotion.


----------



## BTackitt

Not that I like Celtic music or anything, but I already owned both of those rofl!


----------



## Meemo

BTackitt said:


> Amazon has some coupons on specific albums 20-30% off
> 
> Here
> 
> OMG I got the darn jumbo link to work correctly! I feel AWESOME! (only took me 4 years of being a member to do it right.)


Dang it - of course the new album by The Heavy is on there - I had enough credits to get it free anyway a couple of weeks ago, but still...my cheap side is a litlesad...

And good job on the link - I still haven't mastered that one.


----------



## BTackitt

Classical Masterpieces As Heard In Comedies $4.19
24 Songs,covering comedy movies from 1988-2011


----------



## BTackitt

Transformed by Cheneta Jones 

$4.52 for 12 Christian Gospel songs.


----------



## BTackitt

From the $5 albums we have
Days of Future Passed by The Moody Blues with a rating of 4.7 starts out of 5 over 177 reviews.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  I will have that one.


----------



## telracs

"New" Barbra Streisand....


----------



## Toby

I had enough credits, so last night got Barbara's Essential.... I decided on that album, because there are a lot of songs on it. I grew up listening to Barbara Streisand & tried to keep my singing, lung power in shape by singing  along to her music when in college.  I have many more albums to go. I also got Celine Dion recently.


----------



## Toby

I decided to get this one, because it's only $5.00 for 1 week only. That's what it said on my newsletter from amazon.


----------



## BTackitt

The $5 album of this week is Up All Night by One Direction.


----------



## BTackitt

The Unforgettable By Nat King Cole
40 songs for $5.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh....love Nat King Cole...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Red Hot Chili Peppers album : Mother's Milk (Explicit lyrics)
$4.99 for 19 songs


----------



## BTackitt

For $5.49 we have Lee Brice's Love Like Crazy album


----------



## BTackitt

BTW, Wed the 17th -Sunday the 21st I will be incommunicado. DS#2 (that son for those who know) is graduating from USMC Bootcamp Friday, so we are all heading to San Diego.

If anyone is willing to step up and post albums those days...


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> BTW, Wed the 17th -Sunday the 21st I will be incommunicado. DS#2 (that son for those who know) is graduating from USMC Bootcamp Friday, so we are all heading to San Diego.
> 
> If anyone is willing to step up and post albums those days...


Well, I can do Wednesday through Friday, but after that, I'll be off-line also.


----------



## BTackitt

99 Must-Have Power Classics: The Planets & Other Masterpieces For $2.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> BTW, Wed the 17th -Sunday the 21st I will be incommunicado. DS#2 (that son for those who know) is graduating from USMC Bootcamp Friday, so we are all heading to San Diego.
> 
> If anyone is willing to step up and post albums those days...


Say hi to San Diego for me and have a good trip! Congrats to DS2 for making it through it. We'll take care of it....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Ballroom Dancing Under The Stars - 50 Dance Classics $4.59


----------



## BTackitt

$2 MP3 credit for answering a question at amazon. (I got asked what 1 thing was necessary in a care package.)
http://amzn.to/SWt2xF


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!

Betsy


----------



## readingril

BTackitt said:


> $2 MP3 credit for answering a question at amazon. (I got asked what 1 thing was necessary in a care package.)
> http://amzn.to/SWt2xF


Oh that was easy (chocolate)


----------



## Toby

Dark Chocolate


----------



## CegAbq

COFFEE!


----------



## telracs

oddly enough, i said peanut butter


----------



## BTackitt

this week's $5 deal from Amazon is:
Former Lives by Benjamin Gibbard


----------



## Meemo

telracs said:


> oddly enough, i said peanut butter


That's what I said too!


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> oddly enough, i said peanut butter


I said BROWNIES.


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 said:


> I said BROWNIES.


Brownies are good too.

Coffee; chocolate; brownies (and maybe some kahlua ) How could we go wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

books.  You need books.  

Or a kindle with lots of books on it. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In honor of my recent Springsteen concert experience, I'm picking this as KB's MP3 Daily Deal:




For those with different tastes, this one is $5.00 this week only:

Front Lives, the brand-new solo album by Death Cab for Cutie frontman Benjamin Gibbard is $5 this week only.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

i was gonna post the springsteen one, but betsy beat me to it.


----------



## telracs

and since i think the only way i'll beat betsy posting here is to do it very early my time....





Spoiler



although of course to many people this will just look like a late night post....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geeze louise, I didn't post until almost 10 am, how hard is that to beat, LOL?!?

Kenny Rogers is a good one, I just heard an interview with him on our local NPR station.  He was very funny and charming.  He talked about his plastic surgery and said, "of course, if I knew how it would turn out, I wouldn't have done it."

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

By the way, maybe this has been discussed before, but, I have both Kindle and iDevices, and I just learned that there's a Cloud Player App for the iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad. Also for Android phones, by the way.

Back in a sec with the link to the iTunes app. I just installed it on my new iPod Touch 5G. After installing, you have to logon to your Amazon account and then register the device. You can have up to 10 devices registered to your Cloud Player. Once you do that, you can download songs/albums or stream from the cloud. This is great as I have more Amazon music than iTunes music

You can list songs from the cloud or on the device. If you pick "on the device" it will include any iTunes songs you have on the device.

Here's a link to the page about all the apps, iDevice and Android:
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sv_dmusic_7?ie=UTF8&node=2658409011

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The android one is called Amazon MP3.  Works the same.  Sign into Amazon and all the music you have stored there becomes available to you.  

I assume it'll find songs already on the device. . . . I didn't have any so I don't know. I don't (and won't) use my phone as a music player.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The android one is called Amazon MP3. Works the same. Sign into Amazon and all the music you have stored there becomes available to you.
> 
> I assume it'll find songs already on the device. . . . I didn't have any so I don't know. I don't (and won't) use my phone as a music player.


There may be other people interested...  It's available in the Amazon AppStore and in Google Play. Free.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There may be other people interested...  It's available in the Amazon AppStore and in Google Play. Free.
> 
> Betsy


Yep. . .which is why I chimed in. . . . . .should have found the link too, sorry. . . . . hang on. . . here ya go: 

I realize a LOT of people do use their phone as their music player -- I just don't. . . . I don't really use a music player much at all. And, for the record, this works on other android devices too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. . .which is why I chimed in. . . . . .should have found the link too, sorry. . . . . hang on. . . here ya go:
> 
> 
> I realize a LOT of people do use their phone as their music player -- I just don't. . . . I don't really use a music player much at all. And, for the record, this works on other android devices too.


Thanks for the direct link... (for folks with multiple devices, the earlier link I posted had links to all the types of devices, not just the iThingies)


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In honor of my recent Springsteen concert experience, I'm picking this as KB's MP3 Daily Deal:
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'm jealous, as far as I can tell he's not coming down here. I saw him twice on the Born in the USA tour though, way back when.  That's been a lot o' years.


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geeze louise, I didn't post until almost 10 am, how hard is that to beat, LOL?!?
> 
> Betsy


considering the fact that I don't get up until 9:30 even on an early day and not online until noon... pretty hard.


----------



## BTackitt

$5.99 for 18 songs in The Ultimate Santana


----------



## BTackitt

Gloria Estefan's 14 greatest hits for $5.99


----------



## BTackitt

I remember this guy fro his stand up comedy in the 80's, as well as his part in the Police Academy movies. The younger generation may know him as the voice of Pain in the Disney animated version of Hercules.
$5.99 for You Don't Look The Same Either by Bobcat Goldthwait
Comedy album


----------



## BTackitt

This week's $5 album is: good kid, M.A.A.D. city by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## BTackitt

$5 Halloween Songs & Sounds


----------



## BTackitt

Loverboy: Super Hits $5.99


----------



## BTackitt

Playlist: The Very Best of Heart $5.99


----------



## BTackitt

The One By Eric Benet $5.99


----------



## BTackitt

I don't know why Amazon posts their weekly MP3 deal on Tuesdays, but Here's this week's $5offering:
Hope on the Rocks by Toby Keith


----------



## BTackitt

Last day to get any of October's 100 albums for $5

Here


----------



## Steph H

BTackitt said:


> I don't know why Amazon posts their weekly MP3 deal on Tuesdays,


My guess, and it's only my guess, is because new albums generally come out on Tuesdays (just like new books and new movies generally do).

Now....as for WHY new music, books and movies come out on Tuesdays, well, your guess is as good as mine. 

Thanks for posting these, BT!


----------



## BTackitt

It's November 1, that means time for a new 100 albums for $5. Here.

Including


----------



## JetJammer

My credit card is really beginning to hate you...

My new Fire on the other hand is thrilled!


----------



## BTackitt

JetJammer said:


> My credit card is really beginning to hate you...
> 
> My new Fire on the other hand is thrilled!


Hehehehhe
This may help your credit card a little.
Today we have a free album! 25 Years by Earache
(Disclaimer: I have not listened to this as my main PC has a dead soundcard)


----------



## BTackitt

For $4.99 we have The Cars' Greatest Hits


----------



## BTackitt

For $4.95 today we have : Self 2.0 by Christian Alvestam


A little softer alternative rock.


----------



## BTackitt

For $3.96 today we have George Carlin "What am I doing in New Jersey?"


Almost an hour of George Carlin's rather EXPLICIT comedy.

Warning.. EXPLICIT!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooooooh, love me some explicit George Carliin, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

One of the $5 deals caught my eye this morning... til I realized I bought it back in August... So, I share.
Phil Collins Hits


----------



## BTackitt

This week's $5 promo is Kaleidoscope Dream by Miguel [Explicit lyrics + digital-book]


----------



## BTackitt

Today only! 50 Cd's for $4.99 each. 
 Here

But these ARE CDs, MP3s are not priced the same.


----------



## Meemo

Not a Daily Deal but a good deal - 50 tracks for 99 cents. Nice background music for reading.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's MP3 Deal of the day is:
Making Mirrors by Gotye for $3.99


Then I found Trans Siberian Orchestra's Lost Christmas Eve album for $5..I had to get it for DH, even though we own the CD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooh, I like the cover....

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78

BTackitt said:


> Then I found Trans Siberian Orchestra's Lost Christmas Eve album for $5..I had to get it for DH, even though we own the CD.


Why not just create MP3s from the CD? Super easy to do in iTunes and other programs.

I still buy some CDs (new albums from favorite bands who I already owned all previous albums by), but other than listening to them in a car for a while after getting them, I just rip MP3s and rarely touch the CD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mooshie78 said:


> Why not just create MP3s from the CD? Super easy to do in iTunes and other programs.
> 
> I still buy some CDs (new albums from favorite bands who I already owned all previous albums by), but other than listening to them in a car for a while after getting them, I just rip MP3s and rarely touch the CD.


My CD players on my computer are all not working very well... sometimes, because I'm too lazy to try to figure out what's going on, if I see a cheap (<$5) MP3 album, I just pick it up. 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

/tangent

For those who like Trans-Siberian Orchestra, two things:

1. On the Hallmark Channel this Monday evening at 7pm ET, they're showing a 1999 "movie" (I quote it because it's only an hour) adaptation of TSO's "Ghosts of Christmas Eve". I've never seen it, never knew it existed, but saw it mentioned in a TSO email newsletter.

2. TSO has a new 5-song EP out, "Dreams Of Fireflies (On A Christmas Night)". It's only $4.49 in MP3, but again it's only 5 songs and only about 15 minutes worth of music. I haven't gotten it yet so can't give a review. Overall 4.1 out of 5 on Amazon, but kind of mixed in the comments. The link below is to the MP3 version with a digital booklet, same price as without the booklet; it's $4.99 on CD.


----------



## telracs

Steph H said:


> /tangent
> 
> For those who like Trans-Siberian Orchestra, two things:
> 
> 1. On the Hallmark Channel this Monday evening at 7pm ET, they're showing a 1999 "movie" (I quote it because it's only an hour) adaptation of TSO's "Ghosts of Christmas Eve". I've never seen it, never knew it existed, but saw it mentioned in a TSO email newsletter.
> 
> 2. TSO has a new 5-song EP out, "Dreams Of Fireflies (On A Christmas Night)". It's only $4.49 in MP3, but again it's only 5 songs and only about 15 minutes worth of music. I haven't gotten it yet so can't give a review. Overall 4.1 out of 5 on Amazon, but kind of mixed in the comments. The link below is to the MP3 version with a digital booklet, same price as without the booklet; it's $4.99 on CD.


I own that "movie" (more like an extended video) on DVD.
I may break down and buy the new music with my next GC.

funny india air tangent.... Beethoven's Last Night was one of the albums you could listen to on the flight to/from Delhi.


----------



## BTackitt

mooshie78 said:


> Why not just create MP3s from the CD? Super easy to do in iTunes and other programs.
> 
> I still buy some CDs (new albums from favorite bands who I already owned all previous albums by), but other than listening to them in a car for a while after getting them, I just rip MP3s and rarely touch the CD.


I'd have to be able to steal it out of his car.. and that's not gonna happen.


----------



## fratermus

mooshie78 said:


> Why not just create MP3s from the CD? Super easy to do in iTunes and other programs.


I was thinking the same thing.

Whenever I buy a CD I rip to .flac for archival purposes, and encode to either .ogg or .mp3 depending on the target device. The physical CD gets "played" exactly once, by the ripper.


----------



## BTackitt

Maroon 5's OVEREXPOSED album is Amazon's MP3 deal of the day at $3.99... problem is, it was back on August 17 too.. 


So I am posting this now, but will come back with an alternate in a little bit.


----------



## BTackitt

ok Amazon, like everyone else is getting into the holiday/Christmas spirit, and they have 100 Christmas albums priced at $5/ea

My pick isn't holiday related, it's Styx: Greatest Hits for $5.99


----------



## Win2012

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

fratermus said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Whenever I buy a CD I rip to .flac for archival purposes, and encode to either .ogg or .mp3 depending on the target device. The physical CD gets "played" exactly once, by the ripper.


Wouldn't work in our house. Hubby plays more of the music than I do, and CDs are about as techy as he gets...


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Classical Music for the Reader 2: Great Masterpieces for the Dedicated Reader $1.99

This is the MP3 Deal of the Day

The Idler Wheel Is Wiser Than the Driver of the Screw and Whipping Cords Will Serve You More Than Ropes Will Ever Do $4.99


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> The Idler Wheel Is Wiser Than the Driver of the Screw and Whipping Cords Will Serve You More Than Ropes Will Ever Do


this title is making my head hurt.


----------



## intinst

BTackitt said:


> The Idler Wheel Is Wiser Than the Driver of the Screw and Whipping Cords Will Serve You More Than Ropes Will Ever Do $4.99





telracs said:


> this title is making my head hurt.


I'd try to figure out what that title means, but I'm afraid I might be able to.


----------



## Meemo

BTackitt said:


> Classical Music for the Reader 2: Great Masterpieces for the Dedicated Reader $1.99


I have the first 5 of this series - now I see there are 2 more - #1 & #2 are $1.99, the rest are $0.99.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon has 10 singles for 50 cents each this week here


----------



## BTackitt

Miranda Lambert Four the Record $4.99 today only


----------



## BTackitt

Today's MP3 Daily deal from Amazon is $4.99
By My Side (retrospective) by Ben Harper
an alternative rock album of ballads


----------



## BTackitt

Today Amazon is offering Christina Aguilera's _LOTUS_ for $5.99


----------



## mooshie78

Soundgarden's new album is out today and the mp3 version is only $3.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mooshie78 said:


> Soundgarden's new album is out today and the mp3 version is only $3.99 on Amazon.


OK, that picture is quite peaceful at a quick glance and seriously disturbing when I really look at it.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, that picture is quite peaceful at a quick glance and seriously disturbing when I really look at it.
> 
> Betsy


which is the point of soundgarden.


----------



## BTackitt

the said:


> which is the point of soundgarden.


the? now? someone told you it was time to change again twin?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

the said:


> which is the point of soundgarden.


Never heard of them before this thread.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Never heard of them before this thread.
> 
> Betsy


heavy metal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wasn't really requesting more information.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's Daily deal today is thr Amazon Exclusive album SUN by Cat Power at $4.99
Listed as alternative rock


----------



## BTackitt

Today Amazon offers us Three Days Grace _Transit of Venus _ album for $4.99


----------



## BTackitt

Today's offering from Amazon is Bob Dylan's new album _Tempest_ for $4.99


This week's Amazon offering is Green Day's _DOS_ album for $5.. Uno was already either a daily or weekly deal.


----------



## BTackitt

ok while I was looking for the MP3 Deal today, DH saw this one and wanted it.
and it's only $0.99


13 hours of Christmas music. (I still say it's too early, but he could listen 24/7/365)


----------



## crebel

BTackitt said:


> ok while I was looking for the MP3 Deal today, DH saw this one and wanted it.
> and it's only $0.99
> 
> 
> 13 hours of Christmas music. (I still say it's too early, but he could listen 24/7/365)


This one is a pretty amazing deal. It includes the entire Messiah as well as all the music from the Nutcracker ballet and has a total of 267 pieces of music! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Meemo

I just picked it up even though I'm sure I have lots of it already from other Amazon deals - impressive when you see "Album Savings: $267.30 compared to buying all songs"!


----------



## BTackitt

today we have Jimi Hendrix Live at Woodstock for $4.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/Green-Hill-Christmas-Music-Sampler/dp/B009S6HVHW/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1353210222&sr=1-2&keywords=christmas

http://www.amazon.com/Free-Must-Have-Christmas-Masterpieces/dp/B00A87ERYK/ref=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1353210222&sr=1-5&keywords=christmas

If you want to get started before Black Friday, and the Big Christmas Box wasn't enough, here are a couple of free Christmas albums.


----------



## BTackitt

Thanks THC.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon offers a little country today with Kenny Chesney's _Welcome to the Fishbowl_ for $4.99


----------



## mooshie78

telracs said:


> heavy metal.


There more hard rock/grunge than metal I'd say. Started in Seattle around the same time as Nirvana, Pearl Jam etc. All that stuff came out when I was in 8th or 9th grade and is still the main stuff I listen to. But probably not the cup of tea for most of the old fogies on here. ;-)


----------



## BTackitt

Today Amazon offers us: Global Warming by Pitbull for $5.99
Brand new album released 3 days ago, no reviews.
listed as explicit Pop


Amazon has a few other deals as this is now considered Black Friday Week.

Unapologetic by Rhianna for $5.99


The World From The Side Of The Moon by Phillip Phillips


And a bunch of albums FROM $3.99 HERE


----------



## Brooks

Lots of good stuff in that $3.99 bin! I came across "Night Visions" by Imagine Dragons a while back and I've been listening to it a lot. Give it a sample!


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's musical offering today is Channel Orange [Explicit] by Frank Ocean for $3.99 (genre Pop)


As a bonus I am posting The soundtrack to Disney/Pixar's Brave for $3.99


----------



## BTackitt

P!nk's _The Truth About Love_ is $5.99 today from Amazon.


I think this has already been a daily deal, So I'm gonna add The Doors for $4.99


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon offers us Dave Matthews Band Away from the World today for $4.99


----------



## mooshie78

That DMB album is really good. Best since their first 3.


----------



## BTackitt

Carrie Underwood's Blown Away is Amazon's Black Friday Deal of the day in MP3s.. for $4.99


----------



## BTackitt

Also being offered today:
Queen's Greatest Hits (UK releases) $3.99


ZZ Top's La Futura $3.99


KISS's Monster $3.99


Creed's Greatest Hits $3.99


Guns & Roses Greatest Hits


Joe Walsh's Analog Man $3.99


Van Halen's A Different Kind of Truth $3.99


Nickleback's Here & now $5.99


The Best Of Pantera: Far Beyond The Great Southern Cowboy's Vulgar Hits $4.99


And many many more:
Rock 
 Country
Alternative Rock

All Black Friday albums can be found In this location but you will need to sort by genre yourself.

Enjoy


----------



## JimC1946

The Queen album is a super buy, but I don't see how they can call it a greatest hits album without "I Want to Break Free." That's one of their best songs.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's making me VERY Happy today.
A Charlie Brown Christmas [2012 Remastered & Expanded Edition] [+digital booklet] for $3.99


There is also Charlie Brown Holiday Hits for $5.00


----------



## BTackitt

Christmas with Scotty McCreery [+digital booklet] is Amazon's deal today at $3.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Check your Amazon Local deals. . . .today they had a selection of 8 albums, regularly priced between $3.99 and $9.99, that you could get a voucher for and pay just $1.99.  You can buy one album at that price.  They were Christmas albums and included CB's Christmas (yesterday's special), She & Him, Rod Stewart, Sting, Justin Beiber, and some other anthology type albums.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon is offering Kanye West Presents Good Music Cruel Summer [Explicit] [+digital booklet] for $3.99 today


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's offering today is Colbie Caillat Christmas in the Sand $3.99


Under the also-boughts for this album is another of hers also $3.99 All of You


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's MP3 Deal today (although I saw it yesterday same price) is James Taylor at Christmas $3.99


I am adding in 100% Christmas - The Greatest Artists 100 Hits for $4.99


----------



## Toby

I got the voucher, but it didn't work. Oh well!


----------



## Brooks

I would email Amazon. Whenever something doesn't work they almost always give me a credit for the coupon AND a credit for whatever I bought.


----------



## readingril

Are you sure it didn't work? I'd forgotten I'd purchased the deal and while the selection I chose said I purchased it for full price my giftcard usage at Amazon indicated the $1.99 price. 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt

ok, today Amazon offers Queen's Greatest Hits (note not including Bohemian Rhapsody) for $3.99

The one star reviews are all because Bohemian Rhapsody is missing from a "Greatest Hits" album

Amazon also has Guns & Roses' Greatest Hits for $3.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> I got the voucher, but it didn't work. Oh well!


It may look like it didn't work, but check your order information. . . chances are it was applied and you'll see it there, even if it appeared to originally show the full price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> ok, today Amazon offers Queen's Greatest Hits (note not including Bohemian Rhapsody) for $3.99
> 
> The one star reviews are all because Bohemian Rhapsody is missing from a "Greatest Hits" album


I can't say I entirely disagree with that as a reason to be unhappy.  Except, of course, if you look at what's on it before you buy it you'd know that and if it's a deal-breaker, presumably wouldn't spend the money in the first place.


----------



## Toby

Nope. Did not get it. I applied the voucher code, but I did not see it applied, so I did not order anything. I guess I will have to email amazon if I want it. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

With these sorts of vouchers, they don't show up until you purchase the designated item.  Then, on your order, it will show that it was applied.  But you don't see it in your gift card balance area. . . . even when you look at the mp3 credit, etc.  If you didn't order anything, you haven't used it yet.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's musical offering today is
Justin Beiber _ Believe_ For $3.99


Since the Black Friday Month deals are going away on Saturday I am going to include some of the $5 deals and 1 @ $5.99
$5.99

$5
      

And at $2.99


----------



## Toby

Thanks Ann. I have not had a chance to email amazon yet. Maybe, I will just take a chance & order an album & see what happens.


----------



## BTackitt

Sorry, computer went down yesterday.

OK looks like 'Zon is having all sorts of specials on atm.


> Starting December 1, every 5 days we're rolling out 5 new free holiday songs for your collection


  HERE

the monthly 100 albums for $5 each  HERE

"Greatest Hits" specials  HERE

2012 Editor's Picks  HERE

100 Holiday albums for $5 each  HERE

And Holiday Singles from $0.69  HERE

And finally Rising Stars of 2013


> For December we're bringing you our picks for the artists to watch in 2013. We've got a free track from each and all the reasons why we think you'll be hearing their names quite a bit more.


HERE


----------



## D/W

Thanks for all the links! Those should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## BTackitt

I pulled this from this month's $5 album list. David Bowie Space Oddity


----------



## telracs

"ground control to major tom....."
"ground control to major tom...."


----------



## D/W

...Take your protein pills and put your helmet on.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Ann. The Voucher worked. Showed up on my receipt.


----------



## BTackitt

$4.99 for Creed's Greatest Hits


----------



## BTackitt

Sorry I didn't link an album today. Computer is down and have been looking at the boards from my Fire. Laptop up and running atm, so I will be able to link again.

And I'm gonna link this one from the Greatest Hits deals
$6.99 Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## The Hooded Claw

BTackitt said:


> And I'm gonna link this one from the Greatest Hits deals
> $6.99 Simon & Garfunkel


As a diehard S&G fan since I was a kid, I long ago shelled out for this one. Well worth the price!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Columbia-Studio-Recordings-1964-1970/dp/B0018PXF0I/ref=sr_1_12?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1354767825&sr=1-12&keywords=simon+and+garfunkel


----------



## D/W

BTackitt said:


> Sorry I didn't link an album today. Computer is down and have been looking at the boards from my Fire. Laptop up and running atm, so I will be able to link again.
> 
> And I'm gonna link this one from the Greatest Hits deals
> $6.99 Simon & Garfunkel


I just bought that album about two weeks ago. I love Simon & Garfunkel!



The Hooded Claw said:


> As a diehard S&G fan since I was a kid, I long ago shelled out for this one. Well worth the price!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Columbia-Studio-Recordings-1964-1970/dp/B0018PXF0I/ref=sr_1_12?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1354767825&sr=1-12&keywords=simon+and+garfunkel


Looks good. That's A LOT of songs!


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon has another *special* page. 20 albums of classical Christmas music for $1.99-$5.  HERE 

Non Christmas, from the $5 albums we have


----------



## BTackitt

Enya's And Winter Came (Amazon MP3 exclusive) $5.99


----------



## BTackitt

22 albums HERE


----------



## BTackitt

AMazon MP3 on Facebook sent this out today


> Get one of 20 great albums for $1.99 just for answering a question. Find out how and spread the word
> 
> http://amzn.to/QNHfNR


----------



## Seamonkey

BTackitt said:


> AMazon MP3 on Facebook sent this out today


IF you are on Facebook.. otherwise don't waste your time.. but it did get me thinking of favorites!


----------



## BTackitt

remember that every 5 days Amazon gives us 5 different holiday songs for free.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=dm_bb_freeholidaysongs?ie=UTF8&docId=1000862171&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=0214HYKS4PBGCAE25YT6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1441123722&pf_rd_i=163856011


----------



## BTackitt

100% Christmas - The Greatest Artists 100 Hits $4.99


----------



## BTackitt

Just in case anyone is missing some TSO (Trans-Siberian Orchestra)
"Christmas Eve And Other Stories" is $5. As is "The Christmas Attic"
 

While "The Lost Christmas Eve" is $4.99 and "Dreams of Fireflies (on a Christmas Night) is $4.49
 

Now, Dreams of Fireflies is only 5 songs compared to the others...but it is the one released this year.


----------



## luvmy4brats

BTackitt said:


> Enya's And Winter Came (Amazon MP3 exclusive) $5.99


 I listened to this last night... Beautiful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

L.M. Sherwin posted Oh, Come, Oh Come, Emannuel by Enya in the Official KB Christmas Music Thread: 




It's on the album BT posted...I'm off to one-click...



BTackitt said:


> Enya's And Winter Came (Amazon MP3 exclusive) $5.99


Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Luvmy4brats said:


> I listened to this last night... Beautiful!


I was happy to get this one as well.. just lovely!


----------



## BTackitt

OK, this one is $6.99, But.. It's Nat King Cole's _ The Christmas Song_ album... you can never go wrong with Nat King Cole at Christmas.


To make up for that price I also found The Green Hills Music Sampler album for FREE


----------



## BTackitt

The first song on this album is free. The whole album is $5.99. I bought it last year and enjoy it.
Irish Tenors Christmas


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon's weekly offering to us this week is:
Vicious Lies and Dangerous Rumors by Big Boi for $5


----------



## BTackitt

remember, every 5 days Amazon offers
 5 Christmas songs free.

I got 4 of these. Couldn't handle the first one.. the guy sang rejoice as re jo ice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And on that page I saw a little Christmas Bruce!

Santa Claus is Coming To Town


$0.69

Bruuuuuuuuucccce


----------



## BTackitt

$5 for "Forever Domingo" from Placido Domingo.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ref=pe_r1h&ie=UTF8&docId=1000865481&ref_=pe_291290_27316370

Amazon has twenty MP3 albums marked down to $2.99 each. These appear to be popular albums, but alas, I already owned the ones that interested me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tabatha

Not the daily special, but Amazon is offering a Xmas album featuring many artists, both old and new, 25 MP3's for 99cnets for those having credits.


----------



## Tabatha

For a Limited Time -- Les Miserables HIghlights Soundtrack- 20 tracks - $5.00



Tried Link maker but it went to the full price.

_Fixed. --Betsy_


----------



## BTackitt

Thanks for keeping this going while I've been incommunicado. No internet access while visiting G'ma. Lugged laptop to library today so I could do a quick run through of emails and such. See ya next week after I get home all!
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tabatha said:


> For a Limited Time -- Les Miserables HIghlights Soundtrack- 20 tracks - $5.00
> 
> 
> 
> Tried Link maker but it went to the full price.
> 
> _Fixed. --Betsy_


Thanks, Tabatha! Snapped this one up!

Betsy


----------



## TheMerchantofCelest

Good Deal on Beethoven album here ONLY $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00AOMZHSO/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=163856011&s=dmusic


----------



## Tabatha

2 FREE albums today, 20 tracks 1-New Age, 2 Discs-30 tracks Classical.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Gold Box Deal of the Day is twenty different MP3 albums for $1.99 or 99 cents apiece:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=xs_gb_A3KM1XKGFWIRVN?ie=UTF8&docId=1000728411&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1SDSM4Z60YYT2YR7KCSY


----------



## HappyGuy

just curious - does "explicit" refer to the lyrics?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> just curious - does "explicit" refer to the lyrics?


Depends where it says that. . . .but as regards to music: probably.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

HappyGuy said:


> just curious - does "explicit" refer to the lyrics?


My magic eight ball says "yes."

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby

Thank you for mentioning this. I bought a whole bunch of albums. These are great deals!


----------



## BTackitt

Link is HERE


----------



## BTackitt

From the $5 deals


----------



## BTackitt

And for $5.99 we have Heart's _Greatest Hits 1985-1995_


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon is offering 3 relaxation samplers for FREE today


----------



## BTackitt

Hot MP3 Albums $6.99 or Less

Deals on the 65 albums below, will be available through January 6.
HERE

I picked up


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I got the James Bond as well.


----------



## BTackitt

Goes well with the Kindle Deal of the Day, I got all of the Bond books today for $1.99 each.


----------



## Toby

Ohhh, I missed that. Thanks for the mention. Off to look.


----------



## Toby

OMG, I would have missed the James Bond books if you did not mention it. I went to the kindle deals, saw the cover of the James Bond book, thought, that cover looks familiar, but did not see it was a James Bond book. I think I need stronger glasses to read. I checked the other deal books on that page, but forgot to go back to check out these mysteries. Thank You so much for mentioning them!!! I got them all, plus the  Flowertown book.


----------



## BTackitt

The greatest Hits of THE WHO for $3.99


----------



## Toby

I checked. It said $9.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

BTackitt said:


> The greatest Hits of THE WHO for $3.99


I didn't grab this this morning, and now I am showing it for $9.99. Oh well, I can get most of these by choosing "The Who" channel on Pandora if I listen long enough!

As a consolation prize, for those of you who haven't totally filled up your hard drive with those inexpensive "99 best Shastovich Mihalovanich" collections of classical music, here is an album of 50 pieces of chamber music by various artists and performers for $3.29. Mostly string quartets:


----------



## BTackitt

Ultimate Yanni for $3.99
24 songs, over 2 hours.


----------



## Steph H

I love Yanni. I went to two concerts, back-to-back nights, in cities 200 miles apart, this past August. I have all the songs that are on "Ultimate Yanni" on one or more other albums.

But I'll probably get this one anyway...   It's been priced higher in the past.

Thanks, BT. And I like the new avatar. I was looking at you earlier, wondering why you didn't have a pretty new spinny thing; I think it disappears from my screen after a few moments, too much going on with my computer.


----------



## BTackitt

Changed it yesterday morning.  I love finding new ones, and rotating in some of the older ones that people enjoyed. That blue one last month seems to be a favorite if I go by the PMs I get.


----------



## CegAbq

BTackitt said:


> Changed it yesterday morning.  I love finding new ones, and rotating in some of the older ones that people enjoyed. That blue one last month seems to be a favorite if I go by the PMs I get.


I like it too, but my subconscious is also seeing this one as a manifestation of the giant sandworm in Dune! (yeah, I know, I think weirdly).


----------



## BTackitt

Foreigner's _Feels like the first time_ is $5, 23 songs, 1 hour 30 minutes or so.


----------



## BTackitt

Some FREE Albums today.
      

--eta--
I have not listened to any of these yet.


----------



## BTackitt

Sorry I haven't posted anything in a few days. I was ill, and that coincided with amazon not offering any cool deals other than what they already had running. After a Dr. visit yesterday & meds, am doing better already, and lo and behold, Amazon has a new deal going.

 22 Otis Redding albums starting at $5.99

Here are the first 4 albums I see at $5.99, there are others. Technically there is one at $3.69, but it only has 4 songs on it, single priced they are 99c, so you save a whopping 27c buying them together...


----------



## CegAbq

Glad you are finally feeling better.


----------



## Toby

I hope you don't have the flu that is going around. Feel better.


----------



## BTackitt

Meds are a beautiful thing. 
Posting tonight as I am flying back to SF til Saturday which means I have no internet access. so
Amazon's $0.69 Songs HERE

And for $5.99


----------



## CegAbq

BTackitt said:


> Amazon's $0.69 Songs HERE


OMG - this could totally destroy my AGC balance!!!! 

ETA: OK, thanks to some credit in my mp3 account, damage was not toooooo bad: only down $4.51 & 9 songs purchased!


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon introduces "AutoRip" *HERE*

I got an e-mail yesterday saying, "Thank you for purchasing these CDs from Amazon, we have automatically ripped them to your MP3 cloud for you." and it had some CDs I have purchased in the past listed.

So now, if you buy CDs and they have this auto rip symbol like at the bottom of this graphic, then you get the free MP3 in your cloud.


----------



## BTackitt

And we have the self-titled Capital Kings from Amazon as the $5.99 deal. (genre: Christian Gospel)


just today, I am including one of the new "autorip" CDs
$7.99 for "Some Nights"


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon now has 61 THOUSAND albums priced at $5.99 HERE

5424 ALternative Rock
740 Blues
209 Broadway & Vocalists

And many many many more... enjoy!


----------



## BTackitt

And some Free/ One penny albums today
Here


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> Amazon now has 61 THOUSAND albums priced at $5.99 HERE
> 
> 5424 ALternative Rock
> 740 Blues
> 209 Broadway & Vocalists
> 
> And many many many more... enjoy!


sigh.... you know how authors complain about amazon's genres? well, their music categories are no better. Why don't have a separate Broadway category? And Faith Hill in Broadway/vocalists?


----------



## D/W

tipsy telstar said:


> sigh.... you know how authors complain about amazon's genres? well, their music categories are no better. Why don't have a separate Broadway category?


Here's a link to the "Broadway & Vocalists" category at Amazon for the $5.99 offerings.


----------



## telracs

DreamWeaver said:


> Here's a link to the "Broadway & Vocalists" category at Amazon for the $5.99 offerings.


um, yeah.... broadway/vocalists.... that category includes broadway cast recordings, frank sinatra, and faith hill's christmas CDs. as i said, i wish they'd have a separate broadway section. heck i'll even take a broadway/move section. but leave the vocalists in their own sections.


----------



## D/W

tipsy telstar said:


> um, yeah.... broadway/vocalists.... that category includes broadway cast recordings, frank sinatra, and faith hill's christmas CDs. as i said, i wish they'd have a separate broadway section. heck i'll even take a broadway/move section. but leave the vocalists in their own sections.


I don't know if it would help you, but if you go to the link I posted, you can drill down to Cabaret or Musicals from links on the left.


----------



## telracs

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't know if it would help you, but if you go to the link I posted, you can drill down to Cabaret or Musicals from links on the left.


i appreciate your help, but my annoyance is a general one, not particular to today. i wish amazon would have separate categories. they don't and i live with it, but it annoys me.


----------



## BTackitt

This week's $5 promo from Amazon is
Yo La Tengo's FADE album


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=xs_gb_A3QEF0LOTGUC0H?ie=UTF8&docId=1000728411&pf_rd_p=441937901&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=15F82SHYD629EAWADT9C

The Gold Box Deal of the Day is twenty MP3 albums for $1.99 each.


----------

